
Giant LED screen replaces green screen on the Mandalorian - thomasfl
https://youtu.be/gUnxzVOs3rk
======
thomasfl
Seems like photoshop creatir John Knoll at Disney, is on the team that created
this. Green screen has been cutting edge on productions like game of thrones.
With giant round LED screens, cameras and a lot of computers rynning the
unreal game engine, greens screens seems obsolete.

